# Where can I buy high gloss melamine like in these pictures?



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys

I am just curious, is furniture like in these pictures
https://www.pinterest.ca/rehaufurniture/high-gloss-kitchen/
something that the regular woodworker can work with and achieve similar quality ?

I am not sure if I should ask about melamine, veneer or what other materials are used for these kitches
I googled a little bit but not much luck

thanks 
MM


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

MM - what part of the world do you live in ?
do you have any experience with applying laminates and edge banding ?
have you looked at what is available in your area Box Stores ?
here in Central Florida, Wilsonart and Formica is the "go to" laminate for cabinets.
you would need a few speciality tools & router bits.
a good size flat work surface, 3'x6' minimum.
and lots of patience. (and willingness to accept failure as the price of learning).

.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Your probably going to have to buy laminate and apply it will come with a clear wrap for protection..


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I am in Toronto Canada.
So the thing I should google for is "laminate".
I thought that was for the kitchen counter tops only
Doing this for fun, failing is ok, the secret is to learn from small mistakes so ..start small


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

very good, MM.
yes, search and look for "Plastic Laminate" in your area.
the name brand "Wilsonart" has a rough, matt, satin finish texture.
the name brand "Formica" has a high gloss finish. (like the photos you referenced).
laminates can be applied to any flat substrate, limited only to your imagination.
check with your local cabinet shops for scraps and cut-off pieces. (for cheap or free).
you can cut some plywood to foot square pieces to practice with.
Weldwood Contact Cement is the preferred adhesive for plastic laminates.
it is very UNforgiving and takes a lot of practice to become comfortable with it.
you need Laminate Trim Bits for your router.
spend some time on YouTube looking at "How to apply Plastic Laminate".
see what tools are required for the cutting and application procedures.
the process is the same, whether it be for a counter top or cabinet faces and doors.

.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Most likely he will have to go through a cabinet shop to get specific colors like high gloss unless he's lucky.. our suppliers here in kansascity aren't open to the public…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I think you're looking at Cabinetry painted with UV paint. 
You're not going to get that look with laminate.
Yes, you can buy gloss laminate, but you will have the black backing line on all the edges. 
I have used gloss color core laminate that eliminates the black line but it's still not as pristine as UV paint and it cost 3-4 times the money.
All brands of plastic laminate sell gloss laminate, there are many.
They also have foil wrapped doors (high gloss) that are vacuumed formed over the door for seamless edges.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

He might be able to purchase Solicore….


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't need those extreme looks but I like to have options, other than the wood veneer paterns
I like the contemporary designs

I watched some videos, applying laminate in your small workshop is doable but I don't get it, how I can finish the edges to look spotless like in those pictures


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Your pictures look like paint. Laminate os one thing and high gloss painting is another…..you need to talk to painters that do high end work…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I did this desk and credenza. On the credenza I used color core gloss laminate. It's hard to see but using 
(what I call) color core laminate, it eliminates the black line for a cleaner look.









The center wall is painted with a gloss metallic paint, but the pic doesn't show the detail


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

not the best angle for that picture but looks COOL.
Any other pictures to show the surface? I can't really see it in the second picture
I prefer lighter tones for the colors but that is what I would like to achieve
I am inclined more toward using colors like the baltic birch playwood with some transparent finish


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

There's probably a mix if finish materials on those cabinets in the OP link. Many high end kitchen cabinets with a glossy finish is a heat set polyester that's sprayed on. Tough as nails under most normal circumstances. Some of the others are obviously laminate.


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

Watched a vid several years back where a guy built a subwoofer enclosure out of MDF, then built the surface up with Bondo and finally sprayed it with automotive paint and clear. His finished product looked like the finish on a grand piano for shine and smoothness.

That may be much more than you want to get into, but it is one way to skin the cat.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Watched a vid several years back where a guy built a subwoofer enclosure out of MDF, then built the surface up with Bondo and finally sprayed it with automotive paint and clear. His finished product looked like the finish on a grand piano for shine and smoothness.
> 
> That may be much more than you want to get into, but it is one way to skin the cat.
> 
> - Scap


Can't find much about it on youtube or elsewhere (autopaint on wood) but that could be a solution.
Honestly if I can buy off the shelf something that applies like the veneer but has more diversity in colors and patterns and it is more modern I would be happy

I intend to work in plywood, MDF, melamine etc which I would like to cover with the above


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> There s probably a mix if finish materials on those cabinets in the OP link. Many high end kitchen cabinets with a glossy finish is a heat set polyester that s sprayed on. Tough as nails under most normal circumstances. Some of the others are obviously laminate.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Do you think that what is in the last picture I posted is veneer or it is some artificial coating with a wood like pattern computer generated?
I am OK if I can get that look


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

We use Rehau in our shop and buy from a local distributor (Peterman Lumber)

You would need to find a distributor in or near Toronto.

Here is the Canadian Toll Free number for Rehau (888) 905-0345
and their website www.na.rehau.com



> Do you think that what is in the last picture I posted is veneer or it is some artificial coating with a wood like pattern computer generated?
> I am OK if I can get that look
> 
> - MiniMe


This looks to be a veneer, given the sheen and grain matching. (Likely is less expensive as veneer as well)
Expect the high gloss to run $135 to $200 per 3/4" 2s sheet - Just FYI.

You can also order custom made Laser edge-banded doors that show no seams at all. If you have a half-way decent edgebander you can do this your self.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You can see some high gloss melamines, veneers and plastic laminates being made into cabinet parts here;

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304756


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> You can see some high gloss melamines, veneers and plastic laminates being made into cabinet parts here;
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304756
> 
> - DS


Nice work but way above my head , I guess it needs a serious shop, CNC and all that


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Honestly if I can buy off the shelf something that applies like the veneer but has more diversity in colors and patterns and it is more modern I would be happy.


Home Depot or any of the big box stores will order it for you. Go to their cabinet section and you should find a wall of sample 'chips'... hundreds of them to choose from. They only stock a couple of the most popular styles, but will custom order any of them.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Honestly if I can buy off the shelf something that applies like the veneer but has more diversity in colors and patterns and it is more modern I would be happy.
> 
> Home Depot or any of the big box stores will order it for you. Go to their cabinet section and you should find a wall of sample chips … hundreds of them to choose from. They only stock a couple of the most popular styles, but will custom order any of them.
> 
> ...


I will have to pay more attention I have not seen that here in Canada
How about LeeValley will they do it?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> Nice work but way above my head , I guess it needs a serious shop, CNC and all that
> 
> - MiniMe


I ran these for years before getting all serious with a CNC.

The construct I linked to is just a faster easier way to do lots of them (in a serious shop)

If you are determined to do the high gloss laminates, I highly recommend getting them pre-laminated to your substrate, because ANY spec of debris or uneven adhesive will telegraph like a circus fun house mirror on your final product.

You can provide Rehau a list of door sizes and they will make your doors for you with the Laser'ed edges. (They look amazing) You can have end panels made by them as well (3/4" thick)

While the focus of my CNC miterfolding post was actually the miterfolding part and not just the materials, you in no way have to miterfold, or use a CNC to make cabinets with these materials.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Nice work but way above my head , I guess it needs a serious shop, CNC and all that
> 
> - MiniMe
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details
Does ordering directly from Rehau work if you are a hobbyist?
I that is some industries the manufacturer refused to deal with individuals (retail) especially if it is a big company
How does the price compare with ordering via one of their retailers? Is it smaller?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Admittedly, I don't know what they charge per square foot for thier doors as we have a decent edgebander and CNC machine and it is more economical to buy their prelaminated sheets and make the doors in house.

Given the price of the sheets I would think finished doors might be in excess of $20 to $24 per square foot, but that is just my guess. I am unaware of any retailers who might carry the line, sorry.

In Arizona, there is a class of business that does not require a TPT license for remodel and repairs. I am not an accountant, nor an attorney, but it may be a way around the requirement of getting a license. There is however a form to fill out with the pertinents. 
You should check the regulations in your state or province or seek a professional opinion about that.

I might also ask Rehau if there is a cabinet shop that would resell the Rehau-made doors to you. They would take a margin, but hopefully it would be reasonable.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

As a matter of fact my cousin sells kitchens for living but I follow the principle that I don't mix family and business
It would be almost an insult to remodel the kitchen using him just to order what I need  
I would like to do it and show him what I did …he knows that I stopped or postponed buying because I want to have projects to work on 

@20USD my kitchen (a small one) wound be ~4000CAD not bad if you ask me

Correct me if I am wrong please, everything outside must be this finish (including side panels) but inside it could be white melamine . I will use European stile doors


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

> Watched a vid several years back where a guy built a subwoofer enclosure out of MDF, then built the surface up with Bondo and finally sprayed it with automotive paint and clear. His finished product looked like the finish on a grand piano for shine and smoothness.
> 
> That may be much more than you want to get into, but it is one way to skin the cat.
> 
> ...


Can't find the sub enclosure, but the piece in this video turned out nice.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> As a matter of fact my cousin sells kitchens for living but I follow the principle that I don t mix family and business
> It would be almost an insult to remodel the kitchen using him just to order what I need
> I would like to do it and show him what I did …he knows that I stopped or postponed buying because I want to have projects to work on
> 
> ...


We would build a frameless thermofused melamine box with the high gloss doors and high gloss end panels.
With a basic end panel, an applied door end works just fine. There are lots of ways to skin this cat, though.

Our miterfolding technique allows for more substantial ends, columns and the like. For a long time we did this miterfolding on the table saw, but this was much less controlled and usually had a few miscues on each job resulting in wasted materials.

While our usual drawer box is a solid birch dovetailed drawer, the high gloss stuff tends to use a metal drawer system like Blum's Legrabox, or Grass' Vionaro drawer system. 
This is a much more contemporary look and feel. 
Both of these systems also offers a touch-to-open guide option which means no handles on the front.

As for your cousin, it couldn't hurt to get his opinion about the matter. He may be more willing to help out than you expect. Plus you would make it a win win for him as well.


----------

